# Pen Kit Feed Numbers



## Chief TomaToe (Dec 4, 2019)

I actually had a customer point this out to me, and I wasn't sure what these numbers meant. So, I am going to the people that have all the answers!

If you look at the bottom of feeds for certain fountain pen kits, you will find a single digit number embedded in the thermo plastic. In my instance, I have found the numbers 4, 5, and 6 on the Atrax and RAW Brass fountain pen kits. These kits do not tell you what nib width you are getting (such as EF, F, M, B), so I have no earthly idea what they mean!

Does anyone have a clue as to what these mysterious numbers on the feeds mean? Unfortunately, I don't have a picture at the moment, but I will take one if folks would like to see some examples.


----------



## BCnabe (Dec 4, 2019)

Just a guess but I would think it's probably made in a multiple cavity injection mold and the numbers correspond to the cavity of the mold.  That way if there's an issue with what's being made they can track down which cavity needs to be changed.


----------



## DrD (Dec 4, 2019)

I would agree with Dennis on this; virtually every molded plastic part has a mold cavity number embedded in it some place.


----------



## MikeinSC (Dec 4, 2019)

To further muddy the fountain pen nib/feed numbering system, there is no commonality among any manufacturers either old or modern. 

A #5 or #6 Jowo nib is not the same as #5 or #6 Bock, or Warranted, Sheaffer, etc.  

In a broad sense, the numbers on nibs and feeds don't really mean much outside of that particular brand.


----------



## hokie (Dec 4, 2019)

MikeinSC said:


> To further muddy the fountain pen nib/feed numbering system, there is no commonality among any manufacturers either old or modern.
> 
> A #5 or #6 Jowo nib is not the same as #5 or #6 Bock, or Warranted, Sheaffer, etc.
> 
> In a broad sense, the numbers on nibs and feeds don't really mean much outside of that particular brand.



At least for Bock and Jowo, the #5 and #6 refer to the width in millimeters of the feed. As long as the feed/housing stays with the pen, the nibs (Bock/Jowo) are generally interchangeable among the size numbers.


----------

